# DT Swiss R 460 for Cyclocross/Gravel



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Dear RBR Cognizenti

I have a Cyclocross bike on which I had used always tubulars or standards clinchers rims. 

There I can run a Michelin Mud 700x30c but seems to me that the tyre "balloons" enough... I don't mount wider tyres on it.

I had not riden it for 2 years more or less and now I would like to set it with wider tyres, more like a gravel bike... 700x35c for example or a bit more.

I have a set of Mavic A319 rims, that I could build a set for this bike, these are Touring rims I have the same setup on my commuter, but my commuter is a heavy steel bike with racks, mudguards, heavy commuter tyres etc. 

I think maybe these rims would be a bit too much for a nimble and light Cyclocross carbon frame.

I was thinking on getting something in between, so a set of DT Swiss R 460 for example.

Do any of you have a similar setup ? can you post some pictures ?

Thanks


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

The DT R460 is a good solid rim and a great bang for the buck. I built up a set of these for my road bike. I'm sure they would work for cyclocross or gravel as long as you don't do anything too stupid with them like hop off cliffs.


----------

